# 7O6T - Yemen 2012

## rv3mi

DX !!!
    !
   21Z 30 ,  21Z 15 .
 6 .
   - !!!

 , ! (   )

   wkd 321.........

 : http://yemen2012.com/

QSL via: UA3DX

----------

> wkd 321.........


,  :"   ,  "
  ,    ,    ,  5    .

----------


## UA9OC

> ...


 ,  ...     -       ...

----------


## RX1AL

> ,   RTTY! (SSB  CW - CFM),       .


,    ...    ...  :Smile:      .
,  ,    -   ?  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

> ....
>  ""   20...22  !


  ?  ...  DXCC Challenge  9 ,    ?     CW, SSB, RTTY.
    ... ,   ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

> !   ,   ""   ...
>   " ".....


,   ...  :Smile:   :!:

----------


## RU3OW

> !   ,*
>   " ".....


 .  .,  ..        .

----------


## RX1AL

> ....  "".   ,  !


,   ...     ...   .

PS  ,      ,   ,  ...
 ...




> .  .,  ..        .


 .   ,   ,  .   .
   ,     .

----------


## HAZ

,      .  -  +20 ,   15-20 .  , "" , !

----------


## RC3XG

21.293 Split - 21.300__21.303. 100 , RR-33. ""  - )))  QSO . -)))  ,  !!!

----------


## ua0lsg

> ,      .  -  +20 ,   15-20 .  , "" , !


        5.3-5.4    ,

----------


## ua0lsg

[QU
OTE=RV4LX;649848] ! QSO       100    AV-640. :Razz: [/QUOTE]
    100  ,       ,   .     .JA4DND       24MHZ

----------


## Fireman

> 5.3-5.4    ,


-.....     :((

----------


## R3VA

28495 (      ...       ) ...   57-58 , -  "" ...  QSB ?        24  :Cool:

----------


## Walkman

, ,    .

----------


## R3VA

> 28   -.


 21:00  (  " " )  40     59,      EA ;CT: I ; SV ...( ).

----------


## R7GA

,       14.145 ?    50-60 ,     ~ 1  ...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## roma59

> ,     
> 20, 17, 12  CW
>   100 !  !
>  28   -.
>    ,


  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## Walkman



----------


## ua0lsg

RV3MI- ,      :Smile: 
20, 17, 12  CW
  100 !  !
 28   -.
   ,    :Smile:           "" - 100   !!!!!!!!!!!!           ,        -!!!            . ,        ,    3-4

----------


## RX0TX

,  ,       (   ),    -    ,

----------


## Walkman

,   .   +20.     3300.  12, ,     80-)))  17-  InvVee  30 .) ,        ))))       )  , 10 QSO c .  ,   - .    10 ( )  20 ()  SSB   ))) , ,  )))      ,  20    -      )))    .

----------


## RX0TX

> ,...  ,


     ,   ,  .    



> ...


 ...  .

*  11 ():*




> ,, .      -  :-)


  .  ,  .  ,  .    ...

----------


## UN7RX

*RX0TX*,
*RL3Q*,   .    -   .

----------


## R3VA

,  ""..  .  160  S= 9+10  ()      ... . 
  7  8  ( ) :!:     ""  160  .
  10 -CW  SSB  15-CW  ( 12 QSO).

----------


## R3VA

05   " " ....   05:00    40-    CW (7004)  SSB (7065) !
8    QSO  . :!:  ( :14 QSO/8 . -  ).   Ѩ...    RTTY  40   (7 ) :Super:

----------


## 6Y5.

,   DX   .      ,   .

----------


## ur8uv

!  ,  ? , ,    .   18.145 .

----------


## UX0IM

> !  ,  ? , ,    .   18.145 .


     20-,     .
http://www.yemen2012.com/log.php

----------


## ur8uv

UX0IM  ,   .   "73! " ----UR4UCK has not worked 7O6T on any band slots---    ?      VQ9FT,      .  ,QSO .

----------


## ur8uv

R3VA,  18.145 ,  , 5  , 5 .

----------


## RN6AT

RN6AT  28 CW/SSB, 21 SSB, 24 CW/SSB, 18 CW/SSB, 14 CW/SSB 7 CW.   ,  21   CW,  5  ,     ,       .       .

----------


## UA9OPU

> RN6AT  28 CW/SSB, 21 SSB, 24 CW/SSB, 18 CW/SSB, 14 CW/SSB 7 CW.   ,  21   CW,  5  ,     ,       .       .


 ,  160  10,  7-8   160,  9-9+.
10  15      (    
,      ).

    ,    
, ,       
  ,        .

----------


## UX0IM

18  10.  18   .   40-  .    .

----------


## rv3mi

10   :Smile: 

   -   ,   .      -    7O6T  :Smile: 
       .  1.5   ...    ,  2.9 up,      ,   ,           :Smile:

----------


## R2PA

> -       RV3MI


 RT3M

----------


## RX6MR

18074   (   ),    ( ),     ....      .....  ... UP1.5         ......      !!! !!!   !!!

----------


## RA6ALS

,      10 ?     .       .    ++.

----------


## EA8DIG

,    IC-7000,      2.3 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeBCR...&feature=g-upl (  ).

   18 Mhz.

 , ...




> 18074   (   ),    ( ),     ....      .....  ... UP1.5         ......      !!! !!!   !!!

----------


## R3VA

> 160
>  ,   .    0Z   ,


... (   ) ....   ,       :!:  :!:  :!: 
   -  NA "" ( EU pile up- ) ...W6XA-  CA , SC (Hi) .  CQ NA....EU QRX    !!!
1824,2 dwn 3.

----------


## R3VA

> -


,     09  ( ),  "Last QSO"     21 Z   ,     6   :Super:  :!:

----------


## rv3mi

-          80  :(
    SSB,      .
 :Smile:

----------


## rv3mi

> 6


  :Smile: 
   , 40  160    .
   ,    ""  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    ""


    .      21z 04.05 .  ,    21z,   
 .       ,       .

----------


## RA1APY

24  ,  5/9  10!!!!!!  .       .

----------


## RX1AL

> *7O6T* *RTTY*


   ...   .

----------


## UA6LGO

> ,     ...


   ,         :Smile:    76  JA....,   .    JA.....   -    , , ,      .    SDR ,  pile up    . ,  ,    pile up'...

----------


## RA6ALS

> *
> P.S.      1,8 MHz-CW  24 MHz RTTY  ,      14MHz RTTY  (17- QSO).*


 ,     RTTY 14*MHz* ?

----------


## RA6ALS

16-09 UTC  -    10140.    ,  599   .  - ?

----------


## R3VA

30       06 ,  80   ...   00:30 .
 160         ...     04:30   ""  ...    20   ""  "0" ..   SR.
   (qrz.ru)        "  " ...YT1AD   ,  RA3AUU, UA3AB  R7LV    9  ! ..   "  -"  ....       ,      " " ...    (     )        ,     6   .

*  14 ():*




> ,        ,   " "
> 
>     (  R3VA     QSO ,  ....)


   DXCC Challenge-2500    (   ) .    7...8  ""   !

----------


## RX1AL

> DXCC Challenge-2500    (   ).    7...8  ""   !


,     ,     , ,  250   9 , .. 2250  ( ),
      9 ,         ? ,  , ,  4500 ...
    ?    ,       .   DXCC Challenge 
 ...  :Smile:      "  " ""  .  - ,     
   .

----------

,CW-SSB mode,  -,    ,   QSB,   ,     YeeeeSS!
   76   30M  160!  7O6T TEAM =5+
  7   !
!
73 de RW9FM

----------


## RO5D

.
   .
  .
RO5D

----------


## EA8DIG

- ,     .

     28 Mhz.

   QSO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9360...&feature=g-upl,  7O6T   .

 - Mosley Pro-57B,  28 Mhz - 4  , 14   . TX - IC-9100.

73 !



> !!!!!!     !!
>   -160

----------


## UA1ANA

> ,  -  5- ,      21 ?


,        7O6T .  .
 RX1AL    ,     ,     
 2    .

----------


## RA6ALS

2 IGOR - ! 
,    80- SSB?

----------


## UA1ANA

> , !    2-    ,      ,    .
>   -    .     ,    . , 
>  ,     ,     - RA1AG, UA1AKE, RA1AOB.


 ,   ,   .
       ?

----------


## Walkman

, ,  9 .   -    9 ))))  18  24, ,  )))

----------


## R3PA

> 23 Zulu 160M  30 boooooming! 40  80.!


   160  ,         40.
  ,    100 ,    !

----------


## Walkman

> 160/80        .   . 
> 
>  ,          "" ,  .


-,     QSO  160       !)))
, ,  !    ,    !))))
              160))) ,      ,      ) 160, ,  ,   ,     5))) ( - , , ,    160,   ,   )

----------


## rv3mi

:Smile: 
   7O6T    30 .
      ,          .
    ,    (    ).
 80        -      3504.
  4 . , ,   9++++ !
  ........ only NA :(
  - , ....        ,  7O6T   NA      :(
        ..

----------


## RQ3M

> ..


 ,      .  160 - 80

----------


## RQ3M

.
    2 .  .

----------


## Walkman

160   ... -  .   .  30- .  80  .  160,  ,       21-01 .  , "" ,   QSO    .    "",  -  .    ,   -  "".    QSO   ,   7G.  RA7M,  RA7Q,   5 ,    .      -      160,   )))

----------


## Yuri V.

> ,        7O6T .  .
>  RX1AL    ,     ,     
>  2    .


,     (RX1AL)    ,   .  -     ,    .    .      .
  (RV1CC),       - ", ,  DXman  ?"
     9 ,  -  .    .
-     "".  . :Wink: 

73!  (UA1AKJ)

----------


## rx3d1977

> .


    !   ,       CW  ,    .    ""   ,           ,   ,        "".

----------


## RX1AL

> ....      .


,     "",      , ?    ,    , 
  ,     .      RDAC 2011,  312  CW     
 ,   UA1AFT, 6L.    , ""     ... ,
       ,        ,   "   ". ?
     , - ,       .  ...
   ,   ,     LoTW  ,    1982
?  , , ...  :Smile:   24783 ...        ,   2.5   .
 , ,     ?   , ,    " "    DX.   
    .

    AG     ,         
  "-".           ? ...  !
   ...

----------


## Yuri V.

> ...  ..
>            - -     .   -  .      .
>    !!!
>   ..


    ,        -  "",   ...

73!  (UA1AKJ)

----------


## Walkman

,  )))))   ))))     ))))   , ,     )))  6- ,  3-  )))) ,   ..., , -  , ,  ))))       )))

----------


## Walkman

?))) , ,   .  , , , ,    . -    ,  - .     )))  ""      , - ,     ""   .    ,   ,    , , ,    . )))
    ,        "". ,     ,      WW-    ,    "   SSB   .  ,    )))      ))))   ... :Wink:

----------


## rx3d1977

> ..   "   SSB   .  ,    )))      ))))   ...


  :!:     .

  21024   .      21026,2 ,  ,    -   50    :Sad:   14080  RTTY  -   DX.  cw  .

----------


## R3VA

....RT3M ,          Hi-hi !   80 "" ? 7O6T   80 (3780)  SSB "" , T-34 !!!
 dnw 35 (kHz)  3745 ... 5 . :!: 
  01:30   ""   .   CW (3 504)...   SSB   !  Pileup   5 .

----------


## R3VA

> ,         .


.....  ,      ! 
<OFF>        ,    ,  "  "     (  ) ....
    (   "" )   .





> ?


<OFF>   " "      ....              (IMHO).    :Razz:

----------


## Walkman

( ,  !  :Super: )  :Wink:     6O0CW  30.     20  !   ,    )))     4- )))

----------


## bubble gum

> 3,5.    () ,       JA,HL,


    ..
      19:40 ,  ..       ..    ,   ,     ,   .    .      , ..     6    .. :(

----------


## R8TX

> 7O6T.    ?           (     )?


    ,    ,    ,      ,      :Smile:   N1MM       Enter,       ,     ,    ,    76   .

----------


## R3VA

> 


  - "   ,      ,       ,   !" :Super: 
 30-  "" ...   .... 80 SSB.

----------


## R3VA

> 80 SSB.


80m SSB    now.
  c  RTTY 15  17m,      28080 ,    "".     SSB :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA9OC

> - -     .   -  .      .


  , "".
  , , . 
  11 QSO c 7O6T  8 ,        .   RO9O (10   )- 16  9 .    RO9O  .  ,    .
  ?

----------


## RA3QTT

80-          QSO  :Sad:

----------


## IGOR1958

> ** ,   ..
>  ,        -     , ..   ,


     . ,    . ,  ,   .     . 
      .
  .     .

----------


## UA9OC

> DX-  ,        ., .. ,   ,


    , DX-  . -  ?   ,    ,   ?
    ,     - ,    ,    ,      .
  -     .    Icom 765,    5-30  -     .
 ,   - .

----------


## bubble gum

> -  ?   ,    ,   ?


 ..   ,      ..  -  .   -     ,    - :  :Smile:  



> ,   ,


  ..  :Smile:

----------


## UA3FX

> , DX-  .





> , ,   .


   ,     .         ,   ,  ,    DX-.           .
P.S.              30  .

----------


## rv3mi

OFF
 ,      .
  ! 
----------------------

80-  ........
 SSB  ,   LID- ,        .
   -   .

----------


## R0TA

,    ,   .    ,    .

----------


## Valek

...    18.100 RTTY...  -100   ...  ...

----------


## rv3mi

> 10     80   ...


.     36      QSO    online log.

 80    ?    ?
     ,  7o6t         :(

    18:18 UTC, -     , ...........
  ,     ,

----------


## ES4RZ

> 10     80   ...


   13  ,    80  3      (       ,      ).
RT3 -  2 ,      .

----------


## UT7TA

> 80    ?    ?


 00.21   ,       NA.
  3504 -   + ""  - .
    76   5-10  - ,   15  (100 +  SA)

----------


## rv3mi

> 


  QSO  30       ""
     ,   .
  ,   QSO    .
 :Wink: 

---------------------------------------------------------------

           80 .....
 ?  :Smile:

----------


## ua3re

> QSO  30       ""
>      ,   .
>   ,   QSO    .


 -   :Cool: 

*  6 ():*




> Statistics      .


     - Last QSO: *2012-05-14 01:11:50

* *...* -    12.0.
 ::::      Total QSO's.

----------


## IGOR

3,5   05.12 -cw      160  23.56-cw

----------


## Walkman

160 SSB )  4 )))

----------


## R3VA

> -    80


...   !    3799  59++ (CQ NA) ...     -18 
(LW=80m  ).
   3504 (  )   ... ""      ,      ,    569-579    .
  SR (05:00 )  30    ! ....Sorry,    160 CW.
QRV  1826,4 ( ) CQ NA QSX 1821...   (3- )  ...

----------


## ES4RZ

40      ,  NA.
   80 ,     -   (      3795  Nino  :Smile:  ).

----------


## RQ3M

> -    80  :( ,   ,         ,       .  16 Z          ,     -   .


    100%.      ().        . 50% .      .  DL2KQ 17,5 . . 64 .   .  . 15   .

----------


## bubble gum

> ""


   , ,   ??  :Smile: 
      8:30..
  ,   ..
80-    ..     ..  :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> 22-23 ,    ?


  3-4 ,     8-9..     ..    ,   ..           .. tutututututututututu  tututu - .. 
   ..     ..    ..   ..  :Smile:

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

10-  cfm  ssb  13.05.12
------
73.

----------


## N2HO

40-  76 ,    .     -        . -   ,    .   ,          .

----------


## RA1QX

> -        . -   ,    .   ,          .


   3 ()     FL7000.    .

----------


## RX6MR

> OFF. (    , )
>  .   .      .   ,    .  , .


.....  ....

----------


## N2HO

> ,  ?


,  ,     40 CW  30  .   .  24  28      . 
    .

  ,  .        ,    .     .    "",    ,  .   -  ...! ,     , ?
,     ,   -  . ,  .

----------


## RX6MR

> .........   ,    .     .    "",    ,  .   -  ...! ..........


      .. ,           ( ).......

----------


## ua3re

80  14    . 
 ...      16.17 .  :Embarassed: 
...
      76. 
  !  :!: 
 17  15      . 
..................
  -    .

----------


## UA9AU

QSL ? IRC ?

----------


## RA3QTT

> 80  14    .  ...      16.17 . ...


  80-  . 11,05  16:24Z      ,         .          .....      7O6T   -  !

----------


## RL3Q

,        .    28  21     CQ     ,   21          .

----------


## Walkman

,     40 SSB,  ))) ,          !)))) 24     80, 17-  INv V  30))))  -  . - 4-5-6   20-15-10, 30- InvVee, -    19    ,  160 -   ,    40 . , ,   )
  , , ,   JT-65  144 ,   "" .       14-.
      ,     ! ,     -,    .    9M0L-    !

----------

UT2UB:

  .
 ,  .
   .

----------


## RA6ALS

> .
>  ,  .
>    .


    ?
    .Hi.

----------

> ?
>     .Hi.


, !

       ,      .
  .

----------


## ua3re

> ,       40  30.  , ...   . .    20-17-15    .    ,         .    20- (  ,      ),   .
>    ,  ,  !



       ,     :Crazy:     160       80  .    .   ,  .         .   .  ,  " " ,     -    .

----------


## RM2M

> !!!  !!!
> 
>           new one DXCC !
> 
> 
> P.S.   QSL  7O6T


     ,   UA4HOX

----------


## N2HO

> .   .
>    ,  .
>     160  12.05.12  19:58Z    ,
>             .
>   ,   .   ,
>      .      
>  160.


     3,   14 SSB (3- , 23.58Z) -,    ,      , ,   ,   7 (12 , 00.34Z)  10 (12 , 21.20Z) CW   ,    ,     100%,     - ,     ,    . ,     ? 
  .  :Smile:

----------


## R3VA

> QSL ? IRC ?


*7O6T  QSL     *  http://yemen2012.com/log.php

----------


## R3VA

> ,  -  QSO     ?


IMHO ....  ""   . -   QSL-"" !
 ,   QSO   (  5 QSO  23 QSO)  ()   .    2 QSL         .(   ...""  ,     , .        ..) ...    (2 QSL-2call)..      (direct)    3-4 QSL   .

----------


## R3VA

> ,   qsl  4 qso.
>      qsl.


*Main four-sided QSL card is designed to host up to four contacts, if by  any reason you need rest of your contacts to be placed on the second  (two-sided) card - please note that in the comment field in OQRS. When  you make your donation to 7O6T please put your callsing in the comment  box.* 

   OQRS ...   ,  !

----------


## RU4AX

> =           14      20 . ( )    =






> Pay-Pal    ,


    -   QSL?
       -   -   ,    ""  ,      (  /   ,   -)?

----------


## Walkman

http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=7o6t#

----------


## bubble gum

> -   QSL?


   .
    -,   ˸      ..  :Smile: 
  100%  ,    ˸.

----------


## RO5D

> ,    ,    ,       UA3DX


  .
 143010    .
http://post-tracker.ru/statistic/rus...toffice/143010
http://index-post-address.ru/address/143010

----------


## rv3mi

> .
>     -,   ˸      .. 
>   100%  ,    ˸.


   .
         .
   ,    .

P.S. 
to: RU4AX
 / QSL      .    : http://yemen2012.com/qsl.php
 Ѩ .

----------


## va2wdq

> 7O6T  CFM  (21 QSO)  LoTW


     (((

73!

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

CFM.
 !!!
---------
73.

----------


## RO5D

> .    QSO  LOTW .


 .
   .

LOTW - we are supporting Logbook of the World and will upload our entire log by the end of November, 2012.
http://www.yemen2012.com/qsl.php




> 2012


    .

----------


## RW3PF

> LOTW - we are supporting Logbook of the World and will upload our entire log by the end of November, 2012.
> http://www.yemen2012.com/qsl.php


.




> .


   -   .




> LoTW.    - tq8   ?


  .

----------


## RU6AI

..     *Show confirmed QSO*    :((. Sorry.

----------


## RW3PF

> !
>  !


     .      .     2012    76.

*  5 ():*




> !


 ,   -     .
P.S.   -     .     ,          ..

----------


## RO5D

> 2012    76


  !
 ?!
 ,    .
      (,    )    !
     !




> ,


 ?
 !




> 


       !
    ,  .

      .

----------


## RO5D

> RA3CQ?    ?


   ?
 RA3CQ  ?




> -


  ?
      .
   .
     ?




> ?


  ....

----------


## Serg

> .


 .   28 RTTY  ,   ,      .
        (mmtty)    -   .  -   .

----------


## RW3PF

> ?
>  RA3CQ  ?....


.    -   .         ,      .
   60CW  -       ,    .      ,         -     1-2        UP ,     .     .



> ?
>       .
>    .
>      ?....


  .     ,     ,  , .
  RA3CQ -    .   ,               ...   .  ,  , ... .





> ....


  .

*  16 ():*




> -  ?   DX ,  ,     ( !),      Most Wanted,       ,  " "  -  ,  - "    !    ...          ..     ..!"


? .     .    ,     ,          .         ,  QSL        ,  .     .  ?  .-     .



> (    ) -         .       -    .    ,  -  .   .  -  ,  - .


    ?     ?  ?   ?
   ,     .   .  ??       ?  ? ,-   ?



> ,    -  :     ""    ,  ..,     - "..          50  ,  DX     17  ,    .."   " ",      -   ,     -     ...   ..         ))))


   ,     .    .     ,  ,        .  ....



> ϸ,  ,              (     ).   - ,        ?  .


. ,       .            ?        -    ?  .

----------


## va2wdq

> .  ,  .   ,             .


   ?!    ?    ... !    . )))    -   ?   ?          ..       QSO  ! )))

  ,    ,      ,     .   ,   .      .       " " .. )))

----------


## RA1WU

> ,


 ,     ?
 ,    :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,     ?
>  ,


       ,    ,  ,   4 ,    .   ,     ,    .   "" - .       .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

!    .
   ,  .
    ,  .  .
      160      -  
,    ?
 80-   "",  . .  -.
     (  )  .
               ,          .
    !!!
THE BEST DX-PEDITION 2012!!! :Super:

----------


## RO5D

> !


    .
 .




> .  -


      .




> !!!
> THE BEST DX-PEDITION 2012!!!


+1

----------


## ru4ng

,        ,     .    .  .

----------


## Serg

> 28  11 ,    .


  -,              ,   28   ,   ...
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post655548
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post655381
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post655364






> 7O   ,    15-20    .


  -     .      ..    .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post653978

,     , ..   71   2000       .

----------


## va2wdq

> 144 -


 RA3DQ ?

----------


## RO5D

> -


     !
      ,      !



> ,  ,  .


  ,  (   )   (  )  ! 
    !



> 


           !



> ?


    .




> -,              ,   28   ,   ..


  .
  20 QSO .
   !!!
       .
 (  )    .

 (  )    !

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,      ,     ""        : RA3AUU, UA3AB, RA9USU, R7LV, RL3FT, K1ZM, K3LP, JT1CO, YT1AD... .. ,          .  .


       -     ,   .

----------


## RO5D

> ""


 :    ,  ,      .
 ""   .....




> ,


    ,  RW3PF     .




> 


    !
  ""  !

----------


## UR0MC

,     "" . -   , .     , ...
   76. 
    10- .   ,   ,    ,   ,   30-40- .    ,   600 ,  6        6-  24   .   8   ,   8   , .., .    ,   15      .   :      ?      ,    -      ?   ,  , ,   :Smile:    15   !!!    !!!

 ,  N8S  7O6T .  N8S     6000  ( W6 ).      +20.      ?      -    +40-60.   .     ,          +40-60?      ?

: -,   ..        ,    ,   ,  ,      .

----------


## RQ3M

> 7O6T- ,   !


 .    .



> ! ,   -    QSO c -   .





> 15   !!!    !!!

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,  -        )) The BEST!!!


      - "    .   ".     .  "      -   ".    .   ,   -  ,           ,        .

----------


## RO5D

> - "    .   "


     ( - 99,99% ).




> "      -   "


    ?




> ,   -  ,           ,


 ,     .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> VOVAN.59  
>    - "    .   "
>      ( - 99,99% ).
> 
>    VOVAN.59  
> "      -   "
>     ?


          .         ,    ?     ,           . , , ,   ,        .

    -"      ( - 99,99% )"     ,    .      (      ),        100%  . ,   ,          .    , ,   (  , )          ,       .      (             ),       - 99,99% ?   (    )    ,      .        ,  ""?

----------


## VOVAN.59

> .


      ,    ?  , ,       .    .         ,   (    ).    ,   5-       ,   .    -  .   (   - )    .  ?    ,     . ,  , .

----------


## RO5D

> ,    ?


     !
 .
 .
      .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> UA3QBL      - ST0R HK0NA -       ,    4 .      .))


     .    (       -    )    :  -          .         - ?   ,      ?     ,   ,   , .  ?     ?    .  ,   - .    ,  98%    ,   .  , .     -    .     .  .    

   :  "           ,    ".        302,     : "  ...   4 ".   ,       .   ,    -   -.

----------


## rv3mi

,   ,     ?
                 .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,          ?    !  , ,  ?  -   !      ,    .         ,        ?  ,      ?      ,    ,  ?)) 4 ,  ,   !!!))))


  ,   - " ".    ,      ?    ,     ,         , UR0MC     .    ,              (       ),     , ,    ,     .  ,    .    - ,    .  ,     . , .       ,     5-       .    -     ?      .

----------


## RL3Q

> ?


      , ,   .            .
          .     ,     ,  ""   .
P.S.
 CQ     ,     .
P.P.S.
  15 SSB  ,    QSL   NO.

----------


## R5DT

> **      -   ,  ,  ?   ,   ,  -      - "     ,  ?" .  - ,  .


   .   .   ,       .
   .       (  ).       ....    -  ......
   , UR0MC,   ,       .     , -     .
   ....  .  .
      ,      . ,     ,  .

----------


## VOVAN.59

To: R5DT

   -     -    ,    .                    . ,      ,      "".         "".     ,  "" - .    ,    -  :  2 ,   9,   4,   6,   3   .  ,     -  ,  .   ,         ,       ,   -  .
          UR0MC,   ,       ,  ,          ,    " "  .     .     , -   ?

----------


## RL3Q

> ?         -   ,  ,  ?


     .    ,      .  -          ,   100. ?        QSO  20      .
P.S.       ,         -   ( ),

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,         -   ( ),


      26 ,   ,      .           .      .

*  12 ():*

To; RZ3RX

  , ,  -   ,  ""  ""      - " ". , ,       -    .   - .        .  -  ,   7O6T- , , ,      ,   .  ,     "*  2012* " ,                     "".   ?     ?

----------


## VOVAN.59

> .      ,  , (   .)


       -         .  ,    .

----------


## R8TX

> Digi mode      !
> 73 de RW9FM Mike


 -  ?  :Smile:

----------


## VOVAN.59

To: RW3PF 

        ?    ""  ?   - "  , ". ,      -      ,    ,  . .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> VOVAN.59  
>   - "  , "
>    , ,


   , .    - "   ",    .

----------


## R6DX

,   7O6T   ,    ,    . ,    , : ,.   ,    , ,     . :Super:

----------


## R6CQ

> .





> ,  ,


""     Inv.Vee  80  30.  6 .      ?  , !  ""   ,   ,
        "" (    ),    ?  !  -   ,     .

----------


## R6DX

,      .    ,.     ,RA6ALS    ,  .     , 5-6  20     .       7O6T,     ,   . 
,,    K9AY?

----------

RA6ALS

----------


## Serg

> (  3 ),   -      ,      -


      ,       15-20 .       rtty       -        rtty.    ,    SDR.

    ,    AFC    ,        10-20,           ,   ""         "",     qso  qso. 

,     ,   30   CQ    TU.  ,   . (,    -  !)      10   ,       17 . - ,  706,    ... ,         10      XT2C,    E40VB    .

----------


## Serg

> FSK


,         80%    CQ.   20        .  ,     FSK            .

----------


## Serg

> 


  ,    ,    ""    mmtty.




> ,  ,     -     ,     ?


 -   rtty         .

----------


## Walkman

> ,      .    ,.     ,RA6ALS    ,  .     , 5-6  20     .       7O6T,     ,   . 
> ,,    K9AY?


 K9AY-    ,   )))   40  )))    ?)))   !)))
 ,   ,   40    .    40    -  .    ,     .        , ""    ))) 

    ))

 "" - ""


































 ,     

































































          ...  - ....
, ," "   .    , ,   :Wink:    )))
    "" HRoll-    )))    )))

----------


## Serg

> ?


    rtty   . 
, ,           .    mmtty ,     ,   .

----------


## Walkman

,   )))   ,  ,   70-80%          ))   DJ  JH...  ..   ,        ""  . ,  ,    ...      ,        .. )))   ""  )))   ( )  ,  , )))

----------


## Walkman

- )))     )))     ""- icq  skype))) -  !))) ,   , , - ,    -  ..., , , " "-  ,   clublog-e  )))    () -      )))

----------


## UT6EE

7O6T      DXCC   IOTA!    ! !!!
 73! ut6ee.

----------


## UR0MC

7O6T CFM in LOTW -  !

----------


## RM2M

> , ,  ..
>     -   ,       5 ..


,     ..., ,  .... :Cool: 




> ,    ,    ,       UA3DX :
> --   7O6T  - 
> *Nick Averyanov 
> P.O. Box 39, Vlasikha,
> Moskovskaya obl. 143010, Russia*---  QRZ.RU -- *UA3DX*  
> Nick Averyanov
>  , 9-130 
> . ,  . 143010
> 
> ...


   .    , ,   -   ... :Cool:

----------


## RM2M

> TO: VA2WDQ
> 
>     ,         -  ,  ,    .    ,      UP,    ,    2,   5,   4,   9 ,   2,3    -     .      ,      -      .   -  ?


,   ,  :  , ,     -    . , -  ,  ...,   -?  -,    ,         .         ,     ,    DX.     ,           ....   . ,        ,    DL5,       ,    DL5    5-6 , -   JUMP WORK!!!!
 7-8   ""  ,   "",   ..-      ...    1-5   ""         ...  - ...

      ...




> ....   .. 
>  .    ,     . 
> :*   !!* 
> 
>      5. 
>     HL,   HL-  .
>        5   .
>     5,   ,    HL -,    .
>    . 
> ...


     ,   .
     ,       ""....      ..       :Cool:

----------


## RD1AW

> 7O6T CFM in LOTW -  !


  :Sad: 
RO1B

----------


## UA3FX

> P.S.         5.


 ,     ,    7O6T    .    ,    .         ?

----------


## RM2M

, ,           ...
   :




> .      : RW3xxx 599 --- RW3xxx TU QRZ
> ,              .         : RW3xxx 599 RW3xxx --- RW3xxx TU 7O6T UP 3-10
>    .


        ,         3-10,   ,        ...
   ,                   .
 ,          :   QSK c ,        ...
       ,    .

,      .           .     1  10      ,      .   10  100       (  +200    ...). 

  ,    ?




> ...    ,       ,    3       UP UP?
>  -  ,     .    .       .     PSK31, N8S    -RTTY  .     ?        .   ,   .


      :     (    10-20 )  .   10,    - ,   .  ,      ,    -    ,     ...  . ,    ""  (  " ?")

1.   ""   .
2.  ""   RTTY (  )-     ,   PSK31?    JT65




> 2-4   , ,       .        .      .       .   -  .       ?     ,      ,     ,   ,  ,    .


* ,   (   ,  WRTC        CQ WW!!!)                .*      ,      .

   ,  . ""     ,  ,    ... .




> -   ,     ?      -    90 .        3-10 ?      ?     ....          -     (-) ,       .    ,  .         .       .          .        , , ,    .


   ,      90.  ,      90,   .       " "
  ,  - " ".     .       50,      ,            ""!!!
   -,    5-10           (  ).    JUMP WORK    , ,        ...

    3   !   ,  -    .
  ,   ,  -   . (  ,   ,  )




> RA3CQ: .     .   .      " " ** .


:  ...
  : * 
* , : * , ,     ...

===========
:    .  ""      .  --, ?*

----------


## IGOR

> Direct cards via OQRS  PayPal ,  e-mail UA3DX,       .
>      donation ?


 RA9USU

----------


## RW9SZ

> JUMP WORK    , ,        ...


,          "JUMP WORK"     ?

----------


## bubble gum

> ?


   .      .
 , , ,        .
 ..    ,       ,        ..  :Smile: 
     :


> .           ,     .


      ..
 ,    **  ** ,    *    .*
 -   ..
  , , ..
  ,    ..   ..     ..   5      ..
     ..

----------


## bubble gum

> ,      .


 : "     :...".    .   "-..      -..",  "-..    -   ..",  "    ",  "    5.. .."   ..  :Smile: 
  ,      ,   1 () ,  ,    ..  :Smile: 
 ,     *   ,           .*
      ,   ,  " ". 
   .  .  :Smile:

----------


## rz3qs

> ,   ""


       QSO   ,   ,          ,  .

73 de rz3qs

----------


## RO5D

> http://samaraham.ru/


!!!

----------


## RO5D

> http://www.hamradio.ru/socotra.htm


!
   mail.ru,   :
http://www.hamradio.ru/socotra.html

----------


## U1DKR

> LOTW  .   ,   14.05   .


 , QSL    ?

----------


## RV9CX

> LOTW  .   ,   14.05   .


Last upload for *7O6T*: 2012-09-05 21:33:39Z
     .   5$.

----------


## Vytas

> .   5$.


  cfm.  ,  , QSL   OQRS.

----------

